# Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm



## Horst T. (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, gibt ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm bzw. ein Gartengestaltungsprogramm, und das am besten KOSTENLOS , in dem ich ein aktuelles Foto unseres Gartens einspielen kann und dann nach Lust und Laune "rumgestalten " kann ?? So unter dem Motto, Bereich zwischen Gartenhaus und Teich markieren und hier dann eine Holzterrasse einfügen... und dann wird das angezeigt. Oder den Teich so oder so gestalten und es wird angezeigt......Oder verlange ich da zu viel


----------



## Horst T. (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Niemand einen Tip


----------



## guenter (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Hallo Horst,

es sind ja heute viele beim TT.
Wenn sie wieder da sind, wird sicher eine was wissen.
Ich kann da nicht helfen, brauche es nicht.


----------



## Horst T. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

So TT ist ja nun zu Ende, hat jemand einen Rat


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Hallo Horst,

leider kann ich dir kein kostenfreies empfehlen. Ich selbst arbeite momentan mit DPP (Digital Professionel Programm, liegt jeder DSLR bei Canon bei) 

Der Helmut (Digicat) empfhal mir damals noch dieses:



> Als Bildbearbeitungsprogramm kann ich Dir Fixfoto empfehlen . Kostet als Onlineversion € 35.-.



http://www.j-k-s.com/index.php?idcat=4&sid=4f3a6596eb75ecb19b98d9b45063f8dd

35 € ist ja als einmaliger Kaufpreis ok ... du solltest nur überlegen ob du evtl noch was spezielles brauchst wegen der upgrades


----------



## Pammler (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Hallo,

Wie krieg ich das erste Lied wieder einzeln, ohne das ich erst eine CD brennen muß und dann den File auf Festplatte extrahiere?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9-r04Fq72c

Für Fotos kann man bissel mit irfanview machen. Besonders gut verkleinern und schärfen


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

hallo horst,


versuch es doch mal mit: http://www.gimp.org/

den download findest du bei http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/ 

das programm kost nix & ist fast wie photoshop - also ideal zum bilder bearbeiten

schau aber erstmal ins benutzerhandbuch ob es was für dich ist http://docs.gimp.org/2.6/de/index.html 

das programm kann seeeehr viel


----------



## Horst T. (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Danke Mitch, werde mir das mal ansehen !!!


----------



## Joachim (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Moin Leuts,

der Horst sucht ein spezielles Programm ala "Gartendesigner" und das möglichst kostenlos. Ein normales Bildbearbeitungsprogramm wird dem wohl eher nicht entsprechen. 

Ich kann leider auch nicht sagen, wo man so was bekommt und wenn ichs von Hand machen müsste, würd ichs mit dem legalem und völlig kostenlosen "Paint.NET" machen (bitte nicht mit "Paint" aus Windows verwechseln - "Paint.NET ist im Lichtjahre besser!).


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

aha,

ich kenn da nur 

http://www.gardena.com/opencms/opencms/DE/de/Mein_Garten/Planungshilfen/planercopy/teichplaner.html

und die beiden bewässerungsplaner http://www.gardena.com/opencms/opencms/DE/de/Mein_Garten/Planungshilfen/

aber eben nix mit ich mal ma was inne foto rein ?


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Hallo Horst,

nicht umsonst, aber bezahlbar:

"Mein Schöner Garten Garten u. Landschaftsarchitekt" (Art.-Nr. PK-3842-907 EUR 29,90) oder
"Mein Schöner Garten Garten- u. Terrassenplaner" (Art.-Nr. PK-3841-907 EUR 14,90) oder
"bhv 3-D-Garten 9.0" (Art.-Nr. PK-3580-907 EUR 19,90) oder
"3-D Designer-Software Garten" (Art.-Nr. PK-3816-907 EUR 4,90)

Alle bei http://www.pearl.de über die Suchfunktion "Garten".


----------



## Horst T. (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Ich danke Euch für die Hinweise. Ich werde mal sehen ob da was für mich bei ist.


----------



## Pammler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Hallo! Bin auchnoch da!

Hat jemand auch was für mein Problem:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6

[OT]Horst hat genug! oder darf nur er hier? [/OT]


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Hi Torsten,

also ich hab den "Windows Movie Maker", damit kann man Filme klein schnippeln. Aber halt nicht alle. Ansonsten nehm ich für sowas NERO...(muss man nicht zwingend brennen, kann man auch einfach auf die Platte speichern).


----------



## Pammler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gestaltungs  bzw. Bearbeitungsprogramm*

Ich lade den Moviemaker gerade mal down. Mein NERO kan nur Audio.

Nachtrag geht net zum speichern


----------

